# [erledigt]AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor gentoo Kernel

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, was ist hier angeraten?

```
Processor family

> 1. AMD Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 (MK8)

  2. AMD Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 with SSE3 (MK8SSE3) (NEW)

  3. AMD 61xx/7x50/PhenomX3/X4/II/K10 (MK10) (NEW)

  4. AMD Barcelona (MBARCELONA) (NEW)

  5. AMD Bobcat (MBOBCAT) (NEW)

  6. AMD Jaguar (MJAGUAR) (NEW)

  7. AMD Bulldozer (MBULLDOZER) (NEW)

  8. AMD Piledriver (MPILEDRIVER) (NEW)

  9. AMD Steamroller (MSTEAMROLLER) (NEW)

  10. AMD Excavator (MEXCAVATOR) (NEW)

  11. AMD Zen (MZEN) (NEW)

  12. AMD Zen 2 (MZEN2) (NEW)
```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ryzen#Ryzen_7

```
Processor family (Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8)  --->

    (X) Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8
```

 und 

```
Processor family (MZEN)  --->

    (X) AMD Zen
```

 Ist die neue Option 

```
AMD Zen 2 (MZEN2) (NEW)
```

 optimal? Oder ist das zu experimentell? Grüße   :Very Happy: Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Apr 02, 2021 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Banana

habe den selben CPU. Sobald ich unter Linux bin kann ich mal schauen was ich verwende.

Laut dem wiki kannste  AMD Zen 2 (MZEN2) (NEW) nehmen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Frohe Ostern

----------

## Banana

liegt es an dem experimental use flag für die gentoo sources oder warum sehe ich selbst mit einem 5.11 kernel source diese optionen nicht?

Bin bisher mit dem AMD Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 (MK8) gefahren und bisher alles gut.

----------

## haegar87

Ja, diese Optionen (ebenso wie native) tauchen nur auf, wenn du die experimental use-flags aktivierst.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Banana wrote:*   

> Bin bisher mit dem AMD Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 (MK8) gefahren und bisher alles gut.

 

Jo, ich auch, und ich würde auch dabei bleiben.

Beachtet bitte, diese mit experimental Flag hinzugepatchten Optionen werden von Linux upstream nicht unterstützt.

Mag ja sein das man damit einen Kernel gebaut bekommt, aber Laufzeitfehler sind sicherlich meist nur sehr schwer findbar.

Sprich, ich wäre mit diesen experimentellen Flags vorsichtig - idR werden sie wahrscheinlich auch (außer n Haufen ärger) nahezu nix bringen.

----------

## Banana

ok, danke. Dachte schon ich finde die Optionen einfach nicht.

----------

## Christian99

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Banana wrote:*   Bin bisher mit dem AMD Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 (MK8) gefahren und bisher alles gut. 
> 
> Jo, ich auch, und ich würde auch dabei bleiben.
> 
> Beachtet bitte, diese mit experimental Flag hinzugepatchten Optionen werden von Linux upstream nicht unterstützt.
> ...

 

Das ist jetzt eher eine Glaubensfrage, aber ich sehe da keine großen Probleme. das ändert ja nur, was für Maschinencodebefehle der Compiler benutzt.

Und welche Befehle ein Prozessor unterstützt ist ist ja gut dokumentiert und würde sicherlich sehr schnell auffallen, wenn der Compiler da was falsches benutzt.

Laufzeit fehler sind tatsächlich relativ schnell und einfach zu erkennen, weil dann da sowas wie "unsupported opcode" steht, oder so ähnlich, weiß grad nicht mehr, wie die fehlermeldung genau heißt.

Irgendwelche Laufzeitfehler, wie dass 1+1 plötzlich 3 ist sind da nicht möglich. Wenn es nicht geht, merkt man es auch.

----------

## franzf

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Wenn es nicht geht, merkt man es auch.

 

Auf alle Fälle. Zum Beispiel, wenn irgendwelche Dateien nicht mehr da sind.

Kernel ist einfach der zentrale Teil, der zuverlässig laufen soll.

Bugs gibt es immer, und wenn einem dann noch Optimierungen in die Quere schießen können wirds eng.

Wenn die Optimierung ausreichend getestet ist und für sicher empfunden, dann ist es auch nicht mehr experimental.

----------

